# Oase und Garantiefrage



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen,
am Freitag ist mir eine Aquamax Eco 16.000 stehen geblieben. Macht kein Muks mehr. 
Gekauft habe ich die Pumpe im März bei E-Bay, Originalverpackt, war nie in Gebrauch (das sieht man ja) leider ohne Rechnung 

Das habe ich der Oase-Serviceberaterin auch am Telefon gesagt, nun meint sie ohne Rechnung keine Garantie, kann das so sein ? Können die nicht anhand der Seriennummer erkennen wann die Pumpe Hergestellt wurde ? 
Wie sehr ihr das ? Und was kann ich tun ?


----------



## zAiMoN (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> am Freitag ist mir eine Aquamax Eco 16.000 stehen geblieben. Macht kein Muks mehr.
> Gekauft habe ich die Pumpe im März bei E-Bay, Originalverpackt, war nie in Gebrauch (das sieht man ja) leider ohne Rechnung
> 
> ...



ohne Rechnung ist wirklich schlecht , so kann man ja die Garantie auch nich auf insgesamt 5 jahre verlängern oder ?? war bei mir auf jeden fall so
hat der Verkäufer die Pumpe bei Oase registriert? versuch ihn mal zu erreichen
wenns geht...

Gruß Simon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Hi Uwe,

vielleicht kannst du ja die Händlerdaten wo die Pumpe ursprünglich gekauft wurde erfragen.

Bei der Onlinegarantieverlängerung wollen die ja auch keinen Rechnungsnachweis.
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/wg/de/service/garantie/verlaengerungsgarantie.html

Der verkaufende Originalhändler muss ja auch seine Rechnungen archivieren, vielleicht kannst du ja mit dem eb*y ´verkäufer nen deal machen das er dir die RE nachträglich besorgt ?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Hallo Koi Uwe, 

Du hast  zunächst mal ein Gewährleistungsanspruch gegenüber dem Verkäufer. 
Wenn der nicht in der Auktion ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen war ist das meines Wissens auch bei privaten Verkäufern so. 

Also erste Anlaufstelle ist der Verkäufer. 

Das Oase darüber hinausgehende Herstellergarantien an gewisse Bedingungen knüpft ist absolut legitim. Alles was abseits der Bedingungen läuft wäre reine Kulanz. 
Da Oase als Markenhersteller gerne den Fachhändlern die Marge sichern möchte, die ein Fachhändler für eine kompetente Ausstellung, Beratung und Service einfach braucht ist man bei Oase auf ebay Verkäufe weit unter Listenpreis allerdings nicht so heiss und wird sich vermutlich eher wenig kulant zeigen. 

Gruß und viel Erfolg 
Wolf


----------



## Jogibärle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Hi Uwe,

steht auf der Verpackung (Schachtel) nicht wann sie hergestellt geworden ist bzw. Verkaufsdatum oder Auslieferungsdatum.
Normalerweise tauscht Oase die Pumpe ohne zu zögern um. Hatten erst kürzlich das Thema beim Koihändler.
Ich hab meine Verpackung noch von meiner Pumpe, ich schau nachher ob da was drauf steht.
Ich würde Oase Pumpen nicht in ebay kaufen, nur bei nem Händler.

gruß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Hallo,
heute kam der Kostenvoranschlag, Reparaturkosten 440€  
Natürlich wird ein Austausch angeboten, den ich logischerweise nicht annehmen werde :crazy:crazy
Auch ohne Rechnung hatte ich ein wenig mehr Gegenleistung erwartet, aber gut, ich bin ja selber Schuld.
Allerdings meine ich das eine Pumpe schon länger laufen sollte als 3-4 Monate

Das Thema mit der Firma ist durch und gut ist 

Wechsele ich halt zur Red Devil 

Ps.: Aber einen netten Brief werde ich denen noch tippern


----------



## Redlisch (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Das Thema mit der Firma ist durch und gut ist
> 
> Wechsele ich halt zur Red Devil



Was kann denn eine Firma dafür wenn der Kunde nicht mal ne Rechnung zu Nachweis des Kaufdatums hat ?

Ähnliches Problem hatte ich mit unserem Haushaltsroboter, die Rechnung war weg und den Laden wo wir ihn gekauft hatten existiert nicht mehr. Man gut das ich mich damals in USA beim Hersteller registriert hatte, so habe ich doch noch die Garantie bekommen.

Da hättest du auch bei RD keinen Erfolg ... 

Axel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Hallo Uwe, schau bei Gehlhaar rein, Sascha73 verkauft seine RD 17000..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Was kann denn eine Firma dafür wenn der Kunde nicht mal ne Rechnung zu Nachweis des Kaufdatums hat ?



Darum geht es doch gar nicht Axel,
ich bin einfach nur Entäuscht das so eine Pumpe nach 3 Monaten den Geist aufgibt, kostet ja immerhin 569€ Listenpreis.

Hab doch geschrieben das ich selber schuld bin. Würde bei RD wohl genau so sein, dass ist klar.

@Werner
Eine läuft schon bei mir


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> ich bin einfach nur Entäuscht das so eine Pumpe nach 3 Monaten den Geist aufgibt, kostet ja immerhin 569€ Listenpreis.



Kann man sicher verstehen, aber auch ein neues Fahrzeug der Luxusklasse ob nun Daimler BMW oder Porsche kann nach kurzer Zeit mal einen Fehler haben. Da würde ich jetzt nicht gleich Schlüsse auf eine schlechte Qualität des Herstellers ziehen. 
Und was man so hört ist Oase was Garantie und Gewährleistung angeht sehr kulant, wenn die Sachen bei autorisierten Händlern gekauft werden. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dodi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> ich bin einfach nur Entäuscht das so eine Pumpe nach 3 Monaten den Geist aufgibt, kostet ja immerhin 569€ Listenpreis.


 
 Uwe,

kann Deine Enttäuschung nachvollziehen!
Muss aber sagen, dass wir mit unseren 2 Oase-Pumpen mehr als zufrieden sind. Diese laufen nunmehr seit 7 Jahren ohne Probleme!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Tja,
hatte ich wohl Pech gehabt 

AchJa,
hab noch eine 16.000er zu verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat, bitte PN an mich


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Was sagt denn der ebay Verkäufer zu der Sache ? 
Hast Du Dich an den auch gewendet ? 
Sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein ? 
Oder ist der Auf und davon ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Oder ist der Auf und davon ?



Weiß nicht,
leider hab ich die Kontaktdaten nicht mehr


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Weiß nicht,
> leider hab ich die Kontaktdaten nicht mehr



Dann guck in Deine Bewertungen und morse ihn direkt über e..y an...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*



Klar Elschen, mach ich mal


----------



## scholzi (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Hi Leute
@Uwe
Ich würde es mit einem Schreiben an den Hersteller versuchen....
dort solltest du Zeugen benennen die den Kauf halt bezeugen können und evtl einen Kontoauszug mitmailen/faxen/schicken!
Noch dazu würde ich drauf hinweisen, dass durch die Seriennummer das Baujahr ermittelt werden kann und der Hersteller  sehen sollte, dass die Pumpe noch keine 5 Jahre ist!
Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert...
Meine Erfahrungen sagen.....immer hartnäckig bleiben und nicht gleich nach einer negativen  Nachricht aufgeben..


----------



## scholzi (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Oh man....der Thread ist ja schon Hundealt


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Oase und Garantiefrage*

Guten Morgen, Schätzelein  

Edit: Ich muss zu Roberts Ehrenrettung sagen, dass er von einigen Beiträgen in die Irre geleitet wurde, die ich inzwischen woanders hin geschoben habe - als er seinen Beitrag schrieb, konnte er nicht sofort sehen, dass das Problem schon so alt ist. Aber vielleicht hilft der Tipp ja dem nächsten!


----------

